# Edge and Apps



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I can't find anything in the search. Is there any way to watch Paramount Plus on the Edge?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

boydn1 said:


> I can't find anything in the search. Is there any way to watch Paramount Plus on the Edge?


No


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

boydn1 said:


> I can't find anything in the search. Is there any way to watch Paramount Plus on the Edge?


actually, I take that back. It MAY be available through the Amazon Prime Video app on the Edge if you subscribe to Paramount+ via Amazon Channels.


----------

